# Windows als Fundgrube für Ermittler



## Newsfeed (22 Dezember 2010)

In der Registry, dem Herzen eines Windows-Systems, finden sich nicht nur Systemeinstellungen, sondern auch Gebrauchsspuren. Angezapft mit geeigneten Werkzeugen sind diese eine unschätzbare Quelle für computerforensische Analysen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

